# pecans in a cemetary



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Thats funny I don't care who you are!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, my sister sent it to me and i got a big chuckle out of it.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

That's so cute! Love it!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

cool story. It gave me a laugh.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Good one, hallorenescene.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

These are some funny ones. Enjoy! 

Larry's Proverbs

1.A day without sunshine is like night. 
2. On the other hand, you have different fingers. 
3. 42.7 percent of all statistics are made up on the spot. 
4. 99 percent of lawyers give the rest a bad name. 
5. Remember, half the people you know are below average. 
6. He who laughs last, thinks slowest. 
7. Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm. 
8. The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese in the trap. 
9. Support bacteria. They're the only culture most people have. 
10. A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory. 
11. Change is inevitable, except from vending machines. 
12. If you think nobody cares, try missing a couple of payments. 
13. How many of you believe in psycho-kinesis? Raise my hand. 
14. OK, so what's the speed of dark? 
15. When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane. 
16. Hard work pays off in the future. Laziness pays off now. 
17. How much deeper would the ocean be without sponges? 
18. Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines. 
19. What happens if you get scared half to death, twice? 
20. Why do psychics have to ask you your name? 
21. Inside every older person is a younger person wondering, 'What the heck happened?' 
22. Just remember -- if the world didn't suck, we would all fall off. 
23. Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak. 
24. Life isn't like a box of chocolates. It's more like a jar of jalapenos. What you do today, might burn your hiney tomorrow.


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL Funny! It made me chuckle and it was good enough to tell my 13 yo!


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I love it! I think I've heard it before, but it's still great.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I like it too.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha, good one


----------

